# Stereo amplifier with source switching?



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of the JBL Studio 1 Towers posted in the Hot Deals section. I have an older Kenwood receiver that was higher end in its time but is outdated and half the inputs don't work and there's no remote. I don't do surround sound. Ever. I watch Netflix and what not but I'm not a big movie guy. My home setup is almost exclusively to listen to music. I use my PC for one source and my tv as the monitor, and have a Denon DVD player that I will use to watch movies or listen to CDs occasionally. I do have DISH but haven't turned it on in 6 months. I also have a turntable. These towers are bi-ampable, but I don't know that I care about that. All I would really like is a 2 channel amp that does 100-150 per channel at 8 ohms that has source switching. I don't care about processing of any kind. I have a EQ in my sound card on the PC which is sufficient. Does such a thing exist or am I better off just buying some bulky receiver with more bells and whistles than I will ever use because they're cheap?


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Bi-amping is worth it


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

abusiveDAD said:


> Bi-amping is worth it


Just to have more control over the subs? They seem pretty well balanced as they sit. In the car audio realm, I always run active, so bi/tri/quad amping is always the status quo, so I get the idea behind individual driver level control, but these don't have separate control for the midrange and tweeter. At any rate, I'm hoping to find just an amp that doesn't have all the other stuff I don't really need or care for. It's the source switching that seems to be the issue, which necessitates a pre-amp, and that ups the cost. If anybody knows of some options out there for just straight full range 2/4 channel amplifiers with source switching, I'd appreciate a nudge. I checked Parts Express and didn't see much.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

New or used? A Harman Kardon 3485 receiver seems to work really well for me. Its not a simple stereo amplifier, but its not loaded up with features you would never use. it gives you some good connectivity options on the back as well. the newer version(3490) has a few more features like XM and direct Ipod connect that you may not like. I originally wanted a stereo amplifier but the preamp issue came into play as well.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't mind used, and was actually looking at Crown amps to pair with the JBL brand, forgetting that Harman makes receivers. I will look into those, thanks!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

So what're the odds?! Apparently pretty high! Lol.  I scoured the web, home audio forums, Amazon, eBay, etc. hunting for a 3485, 3490, etc. I didn't realize how old they were, given the pictures. Their design looks modern. I learned that the 3480, 3485 and 3490 all have similar specs, identical power output, with some additional features coming with each newer model. The 3490 can't be purchased new anymore- they went to the 3770 IIRC, and it's almost $500. I run my PC external audio card right into the receiver so I don't need anything like iPod control or Bluetooth. I jumped on Craigslist and whaddya know? Some guy across town had an HK3480 for sale for $150 OBO. I gave him $125 and brought it home. Only thing missing is the remote. My universal DISH remote isn't liking it so I'm going to order one on eBay. Yanked my Kenwood 6.1 behemoth out of the spot and put in the Harman. Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks again for the recommendation, MLS!


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad this worked out. I was pretty happy with the price I paid for mine and it looks like you got an even better deal than me. Let us know what you think of your receiver/speaker combo when you get some listening time in.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> Just to have more control over the subs? They seem pretty well balanced as they sit. In the car audio realm, I always run active, so bi/tri/quad amping is always the status quo, so I get the idea behind individual driver level control, but these don't have separate control for the midrange and tweeter. At any rate, I'm hoping to find just an amp that doesn't have all the other stuff I don't really need or care for. It's the source switching that seems to be the issue, which necessitates a pre-amp, and that ups the cost. If anybody knows of some options out there for just straight full range 2/4 channel amplifiers with source switching, I'd appreciate a nudge. I checked Parts Express and didn't see much.


Actually referring to bi-amp the mids/ tweets...
Noticed a difference right a way.
None the less congrats on the purchase


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

MLS said:


> Glad this worked out. I was pretty happy with the price I paid for mine and it looks like you got an even better deal than me. Let us know what you think of your receiver/speaker combo when you get some listening time in.


After about a day, I am really pleased with it. Noticeable output improvement over the Kenwood AVR I was using, and a much simpler layout/operation. The look is nice and clean. The JBL towers have tons of output given the size of the drivers used, and free up some real estate in my living room. I've never bothered much with home audio/home theater as most of my time is spent in the car, but this is definitely a lot more my style compared to what I had. The stereo receiver suggestion was great- I appreciate it! If I were to be picky, the only thing I wish the receiver had was TOSLINK inputs, as I have TOSLINK out on both my Denon DVD and my PC soundcard, but considering the set up, I really don't think I'd notice a huge difference. To be in this under $300, and to be able to turn around and sell my old Kenwood and Pioneer towers to recoup some of the money, I am very happy.


----------

